# dfwFishBox Group Buy of Poret Foam (Swiss Tropicals)



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I just wanted to pass on to the DFWAPC crowd that the DFW area has a group buy of Poret Foam going on at dfwFishBox. You can PM me here if you don't have/want a FishBox account. I'm happy to drop off orders at the March meeting at Niko's place. 

http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/production/vb4/showthread.php?35422-GB-Swiss-Tropicals-Poret-Foam


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I need some Brian! Could you get me a 1' x 1'? 
how much are they right now? I bought some 5 years ago.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

You would want to go to the site. He's redone a few things recently.
http://www.swisstropicals.com/

He doesn't have a 12"x12" listed, it's a 13"x13" so you can trim down a little to make sure it fits.
2"x13×13″ Sheet is $13.00

Are you looking for just the sheet, or the kit that includes the lifter tube? Also, I would need to know the PPI and color as well.

What would probably work best is for anyone wanting to send a request to load up a cart on the site, and then copy and paste the list just before checkout. This way I'll have every detail.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

just the sheet 2" x 13" x 13", I think 20 ppi red will do it.


----------

